

SolrCloud, Jepsen, and Flaky Networks - chatman
http://lucidworks.com/blog/call-maybe-solrcloud-jepsen-flaky-networks/

======
mjb
It's amazing how much the Jepsen posts have raised the bar around distributed
database testing. "Passes Jepsen" seems to be rapidly becoming required for
open-source distributed databases. It's a great improvement, and I hope Kyle
is really proud of the influence he has had. A big part of the success is that
the writing itself was engaging, entertaining and accessible without being
patronizing.

Having said that, Jepsen is far from a full exercise of all of the safety
properties of a distributed database. There are many kinds of bugs (both
protocol bugs and implementation bugs) that wouldn't be detected by these
kinds of tests. Passing Jepsen is necessary, but not sufficient. Even without
covering truly Byzantine behaviors, real-world networks have many failure
modes that Jepsen doesn't address.

------
cjbprime
And @aphyr's twitter response:

So I'm delighted by [http://lucidworks.com/blog/call-maybe-solrcloud-jepsen-
flaky...](http://lucidworks.com/blog/call-maybe-solrcloud-jepsen-flaky-
networks/) … but tbh "may get a successful response for a document that is
lost" is actually a CP failure.

\--
[https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/542820272626491392](https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/542820272626491392)

~~~
chatman
@aphyr Wanna repeat how impressed I am with @Lucidworks testing of SolrCloud
and how well it behaved. Solid work all round. :)

[https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/543547826756530176](https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/543547826756530176)

------
chatman
Here's the original Jepsen post on ElasticSearch for reference:
[http://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-
elasticsearch](http://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-elasticsearch)

------
altcognito
I'm out of the loop. They are using Carly Rae Jespen's marketing images in the
background to promote their open source network testing tool?

~~~
shuttlebrad
It's a reference to Aphyr's blog series on partitions in distributed
application - [http://aphyr.com/posts/281-call-me-maybe-carly-rae-jepsen-
an...](http://aphyr.com/posts/281-call-me-maybe-carly-rae-jepsen-and-the-
perils-of-network-partitions). It's a great series and seems to have raised
the level of discussion around distributed apps.

The whole set (in reverse chronological order) is available at
[http://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen](http://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen)

